# Which method should I use to water my plants?



## Dash (Sep 12, 2006)

I ordered this 10 gallon bubbler from http://landmsales.com/10%20Gallon%20Bubblers.htmhttp://www.landmsales.com










I plan on using this hydroponics system for vegetating only and I'm going to set up a completely seperate system later for flowering. An instructional video I downloaded said I should set up a water pump that waters the plants 3 times a day. However, unlike the system used in the video, my system has the water directly underneath the net pots. Do I even need the water pump with my bubbler? Couldn't I just fill the water up to 1" above the bottom of the net pot? Or will that end up overwatering the plants? The instructions that came with the bubbler said to have the water 1" above the bottom of the pot while the plants are small, then for maturing plants the water should be 2" below the net pot. Anyways, I'm slightly confused on which is the best way to keep my plants watered without overwatering or underwatering them. WHAT SHOULD I DO?!


----------



## bachelorpads (Sep 13, 2006)

just get the biggest air pump you can, run a couple air stones in there (the more air the better is usually the rule).  Put water in just over the bottom of the net pots while the plants are small and when the roots are long enough, drop the water level below the net pots.  Simple as that.


----------

